# Will being MAC OS X certified make finding a job easier?



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello Everyone. I have been applying for jobs for 6-7 months and have only gotten a call for one job interview, which I failed miserably. I still keep getting no calls at all. I had one of my brothers friends (Who is an IT Systems Administrator) look at my resume to see what was wrong with it. We fixed my resume and cleaned it up. He told me I should at least get a couple more interviews picked up with my resume looking like that. 

My current standings are: I have 6 months of volunteer experience in a student lab being a PC Technician for school, I almost have my AA (which I should get in december), and I currently hold my A+ certification. 

I have applied to every entry level job and I know the job market sucks right now, but would me learning a new OS other then Windows make any difference in people hiring me? 

I was thinking about learning Mac's since in Washington State they are becoming more and more popular. I want to make sure that this is the right route before dropping $70 on a book so I can study. Let me know.

What am I doing wrong? Why are people not hiring me? I found it kind of odd that in order to be on the geek squad they want you to learn the MAC OS and Linux. Would these Operating Systems benefit me in the long run? Would my Windows OS experience completely go away if I start learning these new operating systems? I need help.


----------



## PinoyIT (Feb 28, 2011)

How exactly did you fail miserably on your job interview? Where are you located?


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Act like you're in the mob and you have very powerful friends who won't be happy if they don't hire you.

It'll help you to get into geek squad if you get a mac os certification but not sure it'll help you with a helpdesk job. Most companies seem to be windows based as it's much more scaleable than Mac. Mac is more popular for your single users. As far as learning Mac making you forget Windows I don't think you'll have to worry about that...just remember all OSs' pretty much do the same things, they just each have their own unique way of doing them.


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

Yeah,

Most people on other forums are grumpy grumps because they are saying they are having trouble getting jobs and think IT is a waste of time. What do you guys think? They recommend that newcomers not even try to get into IT because all of our jobs are being outsourced by HB1's (Whatever that means). Also people are saying that even AA's and Bachelors of Science are not worth anything. They are making me depressed because I love computers and I love troubleshooting them, but I want to have a job once I get out of college. 

Q13 Fox, a local news station said the IT job market will increase in the next 10 years and their will be more IT jobs. Do people 20-25 years old have a chance at making it in IT or is all our hard work for nothing?

Should we keep applying for jobs, going to school, and getting certifications?


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

decided to study up for the Network+. Bought a certification kit on amazon.com for $62. Gonna become Network+ certified. Hopefully after that it will be easier to understand MCTS: Windows 7.


----------



## PinoyIT (Feb 28, 2011)

Just keep looking, you'll find one. I've heard the thing about HB1s but every job posting I've seen says that you must be legally able to work here and they will not sponsor anyone. It sucks in the beginning and I was actually beginning to think that it was a waste of time. The problem is that most people pursuing this career, including me, expected big money right away. I never planned on doing the A+ because that's not what I wanted to do. It was disappointing to find out that I had to start out at either help desk or computer repair making less than $20/hour. Luckily--thanks to my degree, certifications and killing the interview questions--I was able to skip the help desk positions and jump straight into a network/systems admin position.

You didn't answer my question on how you failed on the job interview. Were you unable to answer the technical questions? If so, then you better study up. Most of them will do a phone interview first and test your knowledge before they decide to do a personal interview where they ask even more technical questions.


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

No the technical questions were not the problem. They mostly wanted to know my experience so I told them and it turned out that even though it was an entry level position I was applying for that my experience managing 30-40 computers and making repairs on desktops is not what they wanted as far as experience. I did that for 6 months in a student lab. They wanted to have someone who could drive from place to place and repair laptops. Which it just turns out right after I get done with the interview the very next week a student came to me with a laptop and i was able to tear it down and diagnose the problem. Pretty stupid eh? 

They also asked me questions on whether I could properly configure a router and I told them I could, because i set up my own home router and knew what was going on. 

If some people who give me a chance then they would know I am a good hard worker and have an aptitude to learn. I know everyone says that, but for me its true. In my other field of work I have only missed one day because I was really sick with the flu. 

I had someone else inform me that IT was on the rise so I am happy now and hopefully will get a position. Pay does not concern me at all, I just really want to break into the field and get out of retail. Maybe it was also the possibility that I am 21 and they want someone who is older to go into peoples homes because they do not trust a 21 year old. But hey I don't know. I am just going to keep earning certs, going to school, and applying for jobs until i get one.


----------



## PinoyIT (Feb 28, 2011)

You should have told them there's not much difference between fixing laptops and desktops.

Do you have your resume up on careerbuilder, monster, and dice. How's your resume? The sample resume on dice is pretty good. After changing my crappy resume to something similar to theirs, I got a lot more responses.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

certfications only make you look more attractive to an employer but only if your work will be involved in that subject area.

Experience is king.


----------

